# More good ones



## Millberry (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## JLeonard (Sep 17, 2021)

So much truth! Of course the last one hits too close to home. If you find me in the floor it was definitely by mistake. 
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm with ya Jim! Good ones Charlie!!

Ryan


----------



## Wurstmeister (Sep 17, 2021)

Love them!  I always thought the last one was a random check of gravity.  Do it at least once per day?! LOL!!!!
John


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 17, 2021)

Millberry
, I think we are on the same page. Those are some good ones I'd like to share.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 17, 2021)

Why is the truth so overlooked?


----------



## bigfurmn (Sep 17, 2021)

Amen brother!!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 17, 2021)

Good ones Charlie.  Good to see you around.


----------



## Millberry (Sep 18, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Good ones Charlie.  Good to see you around.


Hi Mike--hope you are doing well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 18, 2021)

Good stuff. The older I get, the stronger Gravity gets! Good thing my SIL has a strong back....JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 18, 2021)

Truth!


----------

